# {}  الشفاء الداخلي



## Meriamty (24 فبراير 2008)

الشفاء الداخلي




قد تتساءل ما هو الشفاء الداخلي؟

أو ما هو الشفاء من الذكريات؟

الشفاء الداخلي هو شفاء يسوع لجروحنا وآلامنا وتحريره لنا من القيود.

الشفاء الداخلي هو شفاء داخل الإنسان:

العقل والمشاعر والذكريات الأليمة والأحلام.

-  الشفاء الداخلي هو عملية تحرير من خلال الصلاة من كل مشاعر
 الإستياء والرفض والغضب والإحباط والشعور بالذنب والمخاوف 
والحزن والكراهية والشعور بالنقص والحكم على الآخرين وبالشعور 
بتفاهة حياتنا.

-  الشفاء الداخلي هو تجديد لعقلك (روما  12:2)

" لا تتشبهوا بما في هذه الدنيا، بل تغيروا بتجديد عقولكم. ".



ويقول لنا يسوع بخطبة الوداع:

 " السلام أترك لكم وسلامي أعطيكم،

   لا كما يعطيه العالم أعطيكم أنا.

   فلا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا تفزع. " (يوحنا 14:27).

لكن العديد من الناس يفتقرون إلى السلام الداخلي - سلام القلب والعقل.



   العديد من المؤمنين الممتلئين من الروح القدس والذين يتمتعون
 بصحة جيدة لا يزالون مقيدين عاطفياً.

الرب يسوع يريدنا أن نكون كاملين كلياً.

يقول الكتاب المقدس (أشعيا 53:5):

 "  وهو مجــروح لأجــــل مـعـاصـيـنـا،

    مســـــحــوق لأجـــل خــطــايـــانــــا،

    سـلامـنـا أعـده لنا وبجـراحـه شــفـينا ".



 نعم يسوع يريد أن:

     يخلصنا من خطايانا  -  شفاء روحي.

     ويـمنـحـنـا الســــلام  -  شفاء داخلي.

     ويشـــفـي أوجاعنا وأمراضنا - شفاء جسدي.

 وبهذا يشفينا يسوع  كلياً لأنه يريد لنا أن نكون كاملين.



  يسوع هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع أن يشفينا من ذكرياتنا عبر 
الشفاء الداخلي شرط أن:

-  نقبل أن نتحرر من روابط الشيطان.

-  نقبل أن نشفى من ذكرياتنا إذا أردنا أن نصبح كاملين.

-  نقبل أن نبقى كاملين.



    " يسوع هو هو أمس واليوم والى الأبد. " (عبرانيين 13:8).

لذلك فالزمان والمكان لا يعنيان له شيئاً.

فهو قادر أن يعود إلى ماضينا ويشفينا حيثما جرحنا.

يطلب منا الإنجيل أن ننسى ماضينا وأن ننظر إلى الأمام، إلى ما ينتظرنا:

 "احتملوا بعضكم بعضاً وليسامح بعضكم بعضاً. " (كولوسي 3:13).



   يتمتع البعض بالعيش في الماضي حيث يعايشون أوجاعاً قديمة.

يسوع لا يقبل أن يساعد مثل هؤلاء الناس. ولكن إذا أردنا أن نكون 
كاملين ورغبنا بالفعل في الحصول على السلام الداخلي فهو قادر 
وأمين ليعطينا إياه.

يقول الكتاب في (كولوسي 14-1:13):

 " فهو الذي نجانا من سلطان الظلام،

  ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابنه الحبيب،

  فكان لنا به الفداء، أي غفران الخطايا. ".



   بالصلاة من أجل الشفاء الداخلي، نطلب من يسوع أن يعود إلى 
لحظات ماضينا، ويشفي كل جرح وألم ماحياً كل ذكرى أليمة. هذا لا
 يتضمن فقط الرجوع إلى الماضي والبحث في التفاصيل الدقيقة. 
وليس أن نرى كم من الأمور حتى الصغيرة منها والتافهة يمكننا أن 
نتذكر، بل إنها عملية تفريغ وإبعاد كل تلك الذكريات السخيفة خارج ذاكرتنا.
 إنها عملية بها يشرق يسوع بنوره الإلهي بكل الأماكن 
السحيقة بذاكرتنا حيث خـبَّـأ الشيطان ذكريات أليمة.



   صلاة الشفاء الداخلي هي عملية نرى بها يسوع يمشي معنا 
خطوة خطوة عبر كل ثانية في حياتنا الماضية متذكرين أن يسوع
 كان هناك حتى في كل لحظة كآبة وأوقات عصيبة.



   من المؤكد أن كل اختبار في حياتنا قد أثر بتشكيل شخصيتنا وتحديد 
أسلوب تصرفنا وردود أفعالنا التي نحن عليها اليوم.

نحن نتعامل مع الآخرين من خلال خبرتنا ومعرفتنا السابقة.

يؤكد علماء النفس أن أحداث السنين الأولى من حياتنا تشكل الأساس 
لتصرفاتنا وردود أفعالنا لمجمل الحالات على إمتداد حياتنا.



  أتخيل أن الشيطان يحفظ بملف خاص كل نقاط ضعفنا وجراحاتنا وسقطاتنا 
ولحظات الإحراج في حياتنا ومخاوفنا لأنه الوحيد المستفيد والمعني بتذكيرن
ا بنقاط ضعفنا ويوهمنا أننا غير قادرين أن نسامح شخصاً ما على أذيته أو 
عدائه لنا.

الشيطان " كذاب وأبو الكذب. "  (يوحنا 8:44).



يقول الكتاب المقدس ( متى 15-6:14):

 " .. فإن كنتم تغفرون للناس زلاتهم،

    يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم.

    وإن كنتم لا تغفرون للناس زلاتهم،

    لا يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم. "



يمكن الحصول على الشفاء الداخلي التام فقط إذا أعطينا يسوع كل جروحنا 
وآلامنا السابقة.



الكل بحاجة إلى شفاء داخلي.

البعض قد يكون من شيء بسيط.

والبعض الآخر قد يحتاج شفاء من جرح وألم كبير.

ألم نقل ذات مرة :

" آه، يا ليتني لم أفعل ذلك! "،  أو

" آه، يا ليتني لم أقل ذلك! ".

نحن لا نستطيع أن نغير الوضع الذي نتج عما قلناه أو فعلناه.

لكن يسوع قادر أن يزيل الحرج الذي نشعر به عندما نتذكر ذلك.



كلنا مررنا بأوقات لم نُفهَم فيها بصورة جيدة.

ربما لدينا صديق قد خذلنا.

أو لدينا شعور بالإحباط من شريك حياتنا.

أو قد يكون هناك، بالعودة إلى طفولتنا، معلم قد انتقدنا بصورة مفرطة.

كل هذه الحالات قد تكون حالات بسيطة،

لكنها تركت في داخلنا جراحات وذكريات أليمة.



قد نحتاج إلى الشفاء الداخلي لنتحرر من خوف رافقنا منذ الطفولة.

العديد من الشبان الذين يخافون من الماء، أو الكلاب،

أو القطط، أو الأماكن المرتفعة، أو المغلقة كالمصعد وغيرها.

نحن نحاول أن نتغلب على مخاوفنا هذه بواسطة قدراتنا العقلية.

لكنها تصبح قيوداً ثقيلة تسقطنا إلى الأسفل.

الله هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع تحطيم هذه القيود.

 " لأن النير الذي أثقلهم،

   والخشبه التي بين أكتافهم،

    كسرتها مع قضيب مسخريهم،

    كما في يوم مديان. "  (أشعيا 9:3).



قد تكون بحاجة إلى شفاء داخلي من جراحات عميقة تسببت لكونك ما أنت عليه الآن.

ربما قد ولدت بعائلة لم تكن مرغوباً أو محبوباً فيها،

قد تكون من جنس آخر وقد كنت تشعر بخيبة أمل من أهلك لأنكِ لم تكني 
الولد الذي أرادوه أو لم تكن البنت التـي خططوا لولادتها.

-  هل نشأت بعائلة كانت بها مشاجرات وخلافات متواصلة؟

-  هل لديك أب أو أم يسكران؟ 

-  هل تمت مضايقتك لصغر حجمك أو شكلك أو عِرقِك أو فقرك؟



قد تكون فقدت أحد والديك.
أو افترقت عنهم بسبب مرض ما، فشعرت بالوحدة والرفض.

هناك أطفال كثيرون عانوا من مضايقات جنسية وترعرعوا مع الخوف والتهديد.

إن لم تشعر بأنك طفلٌ محبوبٌ،

فلن يكون بمقدورك أن تحب للآخرين.

بالطبع لن تتمكن من أن تحب نفسك.

هذا يؤثر بدوره حتى على علاقتك مع الله.

فتجد نفسك غير قادر أن تحبه كما ترغب،  أو كما يجب.



قد تكون بحاجة إلى شفاء داخلي على ما قد فعلت.

ربما قد ارتكبت جريمة أدخلتك دائرة الخجل.

أو قد جرحت رفيق دربك أو أهلك بصورة فظيعة، وتوفوا بعد ذلك، فأنت
 تشعر الآن انه لا توجد طريقة تستطيع أن تعوضهم أوتستغفرهم بها.

البعض كانت حياته ممتلئة بالخطيئة والانحلال وقلة الأخلاق.



  أنت تعلم أن الله قد سامحك على خطاياك الماضية.

لكنك لا تزال غير قادر على مسامحة ذاتك على تلك الخطايا.

ولذلك لا تستطيع التغلب على ذكرياتك الأليمة من الشعور بالذنب، والحكم على الذات.

يقول الكتاب (عبرانيين 10:17):

 " لن أذكر خطاياهم وآثامهم من بَعْد. ".

تذكر أيضاً أن الكتاب المقدس يقول (يوحنا الأولى 1:9):

 " أما إذا إعترفنا بخطايانا فإنه أمين وعادل، 

   يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل شر. ".



قد تكون بحاجة إلى شفاء داخلي بسبب حالة أو وضع ما وجدت فيه.

-  هل مر عليك حادث فظيع؟

-  ربما عانيت من أزمة عقلية وخضعت لعلاج بالصدمات الكهربائية؟

-  هل لديك جرح عميق نتيجة حزن شديد؟

-  هل تعذبت كثيراً نتيجة فقدانك لشخص عزيز عليك أو افتراقك عن شريك حياتك؟

-  هل مررت بتجربة مخيفة وما زالت المخاوف توقظك ليلاً مع كوابيس مزعجة.

-  هل سرقت أو استوليت على أموال أو أملاك وطغى عليك الشعور باليأس وخيبة الأمل؟



مهما كانت التجربة التي مررت بها.

ومهما كان سبب الجرح الذي يؤلمك.

فان يسوع يريد أن يضمّد جراحك ويشفي قلبك المنكسر. تذكر

 "إنه يشفي المنكسري القلوب ويضمد جروحهم. " (مزمور 147:3).



   الرب يريد أن يملأ بمحبته الفراغ الذي في حياتك.

يسوع يريد أن يحررك من القيود ليجعلك بالفعل كاملاً.



بعد أن تطلب من الله أن يحررك..

وبعد أن تصلي طالباً من الله أن يحطم كل القيود التي كبلتك..

وبعد أن تتطهر من جراحاتك العاطفية. ومن كل تلوث حل بها..

وبعد أن تكون قد سامحت كل شخص آلمك..

عندها فقط تكون جاهزاً لان تطلب من يسوع أن يشفيك من ذكرياتك الأليمة.

الخبر العظيم جداً أن يسوع سيشفيك من هذه الجروح. 





منقوووووووول
​

​​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الشفاء الداخلي*

عميق عميق مريمتي .. كل واحد بينة بنفسة كومة شغلات خفية و ماضي خاص بي قسم منة يعرفون بي الباقين قسم ميعرفون .. 

بس نفس الواحد تعرف كل شي عنة .. و متتخلص من الذكريات الاليمة و اللحظات المخجلة بدون اله المحبة .. الخالق المتواضع المتجسد .. رب المجد سيدي يسوع المسيح

شكرا عيوني عل موضوع ..


----------



## Meriamty (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الشفاء الداخلي*



العفو تسلم عيونك يا قمر 

نورتى الموضو ع ربنا يباركك 




​


----------



## adel baket (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الشفاء الداخلي*



> مهما كانت التجربة التي مررت بها.
> 
> ومهما كان سبب الجرح الذي يؤلمك.
> 
> ...



_شكرا مريومتى على تاملك الرائع_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## Meriamty (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  الشفاء الداخلي*



adel baket قال:


> _شكرا مريومتى على تاملك الرائع_
> _الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​






العفو يا عادل 

نورت الموضوع ربنا يباركك 




​


----------

